# Water... dish or bottle?



## KaylaC (Apr 27, 2021)

Picking up my cute little prickly pear Friday and had read that I could use a dish for his water but I’m looking through the posts here and seeing lots of bottles (like large hamster bottles) so which is best... a dish or a bottle? We are working on making his sterilite tote cage and so it would be a bit difficult to do a bottle but if thats the best option, I want to know so I can get one and use that.


----------



## ChloëMali (Mar 25, 2020)

I think a dish is best. I've heard that there's a risk of the hedgehog hurting their tongue and/or teeth with a bottle. Of course, everyone has their opinion, and some hedgies were raised on a bottle and won't drink out of a dish, but that's just how I chose for my boy and it's been a good decision.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Dishes are better. Its more natural for them they won't struggle getting enough water from a dish.

Bottles they can get their tongues stuck and hurt, sometimes they will struggle to get enough water from the bottle, bottles have also been known to hurt their teeth as sometimes they will hit their teeth on the metal as they drink.


----------



## KaylaC (Apr 27, 2021)

Thank you both! I had purchased a dish but then 2nd guessed myself


----------

